# Liverpool Man Wins Compensation from Ferry Company for Hearing Damage



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

An ex crewman's widow has successfully appealed an earlier judgement against IOM Steam Packet for hearing loss whilst her late husband was in their employment as a cook...

More details here...

http://www.paulrooney.co.uk/?ni=1060


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

That's interesting considering the number of us that are hard of hearing from seagoing life. In this case, the company is still operating so it was easy to file a claim against them but I guess a waste of time going after any of the British companies who have long since disappeared off the face of the earth leaving no assets other than Owners fortunes in the pockets of family heirs and successors and I doubt that those could be attached in the case of a favourable court award.

Could it be suggested that in the absence of a commercial defendant, an action could be brought against the British government for failing to impose proper H&S regulations back in those days? It's not only ships crews involved here, what about all those riveters in the shipyards.

I'm not a lawyer and not about to gamble thousands on a test case but members opinions could be pretty interesting and no doubt diverse.


----------

